

An Amazonian's Response to “Inside Amazon” - justinv
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/amazonians-response-inside-amazon-wrestling-big-ideas-nick-ciubotariu?trk=hp-feed-article-title-like&redirectFromSplash=true

======
justinv
Not written by me, but I thought it would provide an additional viewpoint
about Amazon in light of the NYT's article.

Full disclosure: I work at Amazon in a non-tech role.

------
mtmail
duplicate of
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10067505](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10067505)
with 50 comments

~~~
justinv
Didn't see that; thanks!

